# Mailman + ISPconfig



## planet_fox (16. Dez. 2007)

Hi ich verusche grad an hand folgendem howto das hier um zu setzen

http://home.subnet.at/~max/mail/mailman.php#install

folgendes sollte in verbindung mit den postfix eisntellungen für ispconfig problemen machen denke ich ne idee wie man das denoch umsetzen kann


```
Add to /etc/postfix/main.cf:
  virtual_maps = hash:$config_directory/virtual, regexp:/etc/postfix/virtual-regexp
  [ The following settings are Debian-Postfix-Defaults already:
      recipient_delimiter = +
      mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
  ]

Create /etc/postfix/virtual-regexp:
  # mandatory
  /^(postmaster|root|abuse)@lists\.yourdomain\.net$/ $1@yourdomain.net
  # commands
  /^([a-zA-Z0-9_\-]+)-(post|admin|request|owner|on|off)@lists\.yourdomain\.net$/ mailman-$2+$1
  # lists (command -post)
  /^([a-zA-Z0-9_\-]+)@lists\.yourdomain\.net$/ mailman-post+$1
```


----------



## Wh1sper (1. Jan. 2008)

Heisst das jetzt, das du mit deiner Änderung mailman installiert hast und es funktioniert?
Bin am überlegen, ob ich einen Versuch mit mailman starte. Früher habe ich in der Firma majordomo eingesetzt mit sendmail. Das wollte ich mir privat aber nicht antun
.


----------



## planet_fox (1. Jan. 2008)

bisher nicht


----------

